# Little help please



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if thus is the right place or not but here it goes. I found a young spike shed last weekend and was looking to make a pigtail style meat turner out of it. I was wondering if anyone might have an idea of where I could get the turner itself to make one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Penn State Ind (pennstateind.com)

10" #PKFF11 $7.95
16" #PKFF12 $8.95

I made one of the 16" last week and it turned out great.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

got a few 16" in the shop if you are in Houston..and in a hurry...

Looks like Penn State is 'out of stock'

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKFF12.html?prodpage=1PK


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I use 3/16" Stainless rods, sharpen the end then heat it with a torch and pound them around a 1" rod and the break them over in the vise.. Here are a couple examples..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That sounds like more than $8.00 worth of work, Mate.....:rotfl:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well maybe...:headknock You know I have not made one of these in years.. I was thinking of turning a couple just to do something besides Duck Calls.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

been thinking of doing some as well, popular now that the weather is getting nice to grill outside

I got my rods at home depo and just bent to shape


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Sister gave me a Papas Hook 12 years ago and I beat the handle off of it occasionaly just to change the looks of it.


----------

